# Poodles run the Iditarod!



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Incredible!!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

It is also in "The Complete Standard Poodle" written by Eileen Geeson., This book has a nice section on the sledding standard poodles. It is so cool......


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Liafast said:


> It is also in "The Complete Standard Poodle" written by Eileen Geeson., This book has a nice section on the sledding standard poodles. It is so cool......


I've heard so much about this book ... just ordered it! Thanks


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

You are very welcome and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I knew about poodles running the Iditarod, but loved seeing this clip. (Johnny, we miss you!) Interesting that they only weigh 40 lbs. On the small side for standards, isn't it?


----------

